# The known "unknowns" part one: Jimmie Spheeris



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I read something on-line a bit ago where the author stated that the life of Jimmie Spheeris read like a grade B Hollywood movie script. And it does. Born to parents who ran a carnival, Jimmie grew up with the hard realities of the midway. After his father was killed by a disgruntled carnival goer, his mother moved the family to southern Califorrnia. Jimmie grew up playing guitar and piano accompanying a beautiful and rich baritone voice.

In the late 60's Jimmie moved to NY to pursue his songwriting career. There he met Richie Havens who introduced him to Clive Davis. Davis liked what he heard so much that he signed Spheeris to a record deal.

Jimmie's first album _Isle of View_ (say that fast three times) is a thing of beauty. Released in 1971 it holds up well against just about anything done in that period by other singer songwriters. The album became a favorite of FM radio stations - I know, I used to play the heck out of it with 50,000 watts behind me. But the album did not break through for mass consumption particularly because Jimmie never wrote a "hit" that climbed up the charts.

Jimmie would release three more albums but never did break through. And going back to our grade B movie script, hours after completing his album Spheeris, Jimmie was killed when a drunk driver ran a stop sign and crashed into his motorcycle in 1984.

Ah gee, if I just ran a Hollywood studio: Dear Penelope Spheeris, please direct a movie about your brother.

His most popular song, _I am The Mercury_:






_The Nest_:






_For Roach_:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for the intro to Spheeris. His story and music falls in with a wider tale of (male) singer-songwriters who died young from various causes--the Buckleys, father, then son; Jim Croce; Phil Ochs--each with highly individual musical and personal stories to tell.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I have become allergic to the name Jimmeh lately. Take no offence, please. :lol:


----------

